# What's my best work?



## DGMPhotography (Aug 28, 2016)

I'm trying to figure out which areas of work are most marketable for me... Portraits... or events/performances? Would also be interesting to know which you think I'm better at doing.

Here's a quick survey if you wouldn't mind sharing your opinion!

Daryll Morgan Photography - My Best Work? Survey


----------



## OGsPhotography (Aug 29, 2016)

Show the pics.


----------



## waday (Aug 29, 2016)

Agree.. show the pics here, and don't we have a poll option here on this site?

There are too many clicks between this thread and finally seeing your pictures.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 29, 2016)

who cares?    <--- honest question


----------



## DGMPhotography (Aug 29, 2016)

Braineack said:


> who cares?    <--- honest question



I care. If you don't feel like sharing your opinion, then don't. Pretty easy.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Aug 29, 2016)

OGsPhotography said:


> Show the pics.





waday said:


> Agree.. show the pics here, and don't we have a poll option here on this site?
> 
> There are too many clicks between this thread and finally seeing your pictures.



I'm not posting pics here. I want my portfolio viewed in its entirety, which The Photo Forum does not support. If you don't feel like viewing my portfolio where it is hosted, or filling out the survey, then don't. This isn't for you.


----------



## waday (Aug 29, 2016)

DGMPhotography said:


> OGsPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Show the pics.
> ...


Sounds good. Thanks.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 29, 2016)

Who cares if you're better at portraits or events?  Market to both; weight the responses of each.  If you're better at portraits (or even prefer to shoot them), but events actually pay the bills, then it's a no-brainer to continue focusing your marketing on events.

I've always liked what Lindsay Adler has to say on the topic:

Personal work is personal AND professional growth! - Lindsay Adler Photography Blog



> ...
> 
> Know this-- you will NOT build a fantastic portfolio only on paid work, especially when you are starting out. You need to go out of your way and shoot the type of images you eventually want to be hired to shoot. Your personal work helps you grow personally (learn more about yourself and abilities) but ALSO professionally.
> 
> ...


----------



## tirediron (Aug 29, 2016)

This is like a chef asking, "Which of the three meals that I prepared tastes better?"  Unless one of them is a complete dog's bollocks, it's a matter of personal preference.  The work that your passionate about will show through as your best work, simply because that's what you're passionate about.  I'm passionate about portraits.  There's nothing I love better than working in the studio, but I also enjoy doing event work simply because it's fun and challenging.  When I look at my images, I can see that my event work is solid, the right things are in focus, exposure are good, and I'm getting the shots the client needs, but is it outstanding work?  Not a chance.  Why? Because I don't hold the same passion for it that I do for studio work.  It's fun and interesting, but it's not a passion.  Likewise weddings.  I do them, rarely, but when I do, they're a decent job, but I'm never, ever going to be someone who people are saying, "You HAVE to book John for your wedding!"  I'm good with that.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Aug 29, 2016)

Negativity wont get too far with me. 

This thread is for me! LoL. Just offered a tip if you want to use it so be it if not then the post wasnt't for you. 

Good luck.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Aug 29, 2016)

The OP just asked for opinions. What the hell is wrong with that? 
Chefs often ask for opinions in taste testing.


----------



## Dave442 (Aug 29, 2016)

With all of them I would go through and make sure just your best shots are there. I liked the Cosplay the best, I think anyone into cosplay could look at that and know right away whether or not they wanted to hire you.

In the events, I would take out the wedding photos as you have another area for those.  I wouldn't say that this type of photography is "...a real test of my ability as a photographer." I would probably also take out the sports shots, there is one football shot and it looks dark and is practice and not a game. You might want concert photography separated out into its own area so it is not distracting to someone that needs a photographer for a corporate event (at the concert you are one of many photographers while at the corporate event you are the only one).

The fashion section looks to have the most processing on the photos, there seem to be a lot with full profile (or what I call: nose out past the face; but maybe that is just the fashion side).  Again, some of the images look like they were just added in and not as strong as the rest so just keep updating.


----------



## dennybeall (Aug 29, 2016)

All looked commercially acceptable to clients. I'd say go with what makes the most money and mix in just a tad of what makes you happiest.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Aug 29, 2016)

To those who were helpful - thank you. I've gotten 19 responses so far to my survey. 

By no means do I plan to limit what I do creatively. I just have to figure out which I'm going to market, and how.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 29, 2016)

dang...
guess that shows you for getting on a photography forum, where you arent exactly a new member, and asking people to look at your website and give a brief opinion on your work....
btw folks, it was THREE TOTAL CLICKS (i do mine in new tabs) to open up both portfolio pages and the very brief survey page. not too much work really to help out an active forum member. 

anyways...
I took a looksie and filled out the appropriate response spaces. 
very nice work.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Aug 29, 2016)

Your welcome.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 29, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> dang...
> guess that shows you for getting on a photography forum, where you arent exactly a new member, and asking people to look at your website and give a brief opinion on your work....
> btw folks, it was THREE TOTAL CLICKS (i do mine in new tabs) to open up both portfolio pages and the very brief survey page. not too much work really to help out an active forum member.
> 
> ...



Wait, 3 whole clicks?

My God man you must be exhausted.  I can fedex you some kafpow from my emergency stores if needed.  Just let me know...

Lol


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 29, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > dang...
> ...


I look like the ferrets now


----------



## DGMPhotography (Aug 29, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> dang...
> guess that shows you for getting on a photography forum, where you arent exactly a new member, and asking people to look at your website and give a brief opinion on your work....
> btw folks, it was THREE TOTAL CLICKS (i do mine in new tabs) to open up both portfolio pages and the very brief survey page. not too much work really to help out an active forum member.
> 
> ...



Thank you good sir, I really appreciate that. Most of the time TPF is a great community. 

But there will always be trolls.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Aug 29, 2016)

Dave442 said:


> With all of them I would go through and make sure just your best shots are there. I liked the Cosplay the best, I think anyone into cosplay could look at that and know right away whether or not they wanted to hire you.
> 
> In the events, I would take out the wedding photos as you have another area for those.  I wouldn't say that this type of photography is "...a real test of my ability as a photographer." I would probably also take out the sports shots, there is one football shot and it looks dark and is practice and not a game. You might want concert photography separated out into its own area so it is not distracting to someone that needs a photographer for a corporate event (at the concert you are one of many photographers while at the corporate event you are the only one).
> 
> The fashion section looks to have the most processing on the photos, there seem to be a lot with full profile (or what I call: nose out past the face; but maybe that is just the fashion side).  Again, some of the images look like they were just added in and not as strong as the rest so just keep updating.



I can agree to taking the wedding shots out of the events page. And I plan on doing that at some point. However, the football one just landed me an interview with a local photography company so I think I may keep that one for a little while. As for concerts, I might make a separate tab eventually, but I don't have enough content for that yet. Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 29, 2016)

I chose events but only because of the concert photo's. Loved the first two singers. Can't comment on the wedding pics as I don't know enough about wedding photography to say anything other than I'd be pleased with them. Cosplay was a close second for me.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Aug 29, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> I chose events but only because of the concert photo's. Loved the first two singers. Can't comment on the wedding pics as I don't know enough about wedding photography to say anything other than I'd be pleased with them. Cosplay was a close second for me.



Thank you!


----------



## HughGuessWho (Aug 29, 2016)

Being primarily into landscape, I am by no means a people photographer or portrait expert, but I quite enjoyed your fashion / portrait album. I can't  say anything bad about any of your pictures.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Aug 29, 2016)

HughGuessWho said:


> Being primarily into landscape, I am by no means a people photographer or portrait expert, but I quite enjoyed your fashion / portrait album. I can't say anything say anything bad about any of your pictures.



Thank you!

I also enjoy landscapes, but just haven't had enough time/money to travel and build my portfolio!


----------

